# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Thông báo về cuộc thi "80 ngày đêm cùng opensource-vn.com"

## evashopping

opensource-vn.com là một website chuyên về Open Source như: osCommerce, CRE Loaded, Zen Car, Explore Magento, Joomla, PHPWCMS .... 
Nhân kỷ niệm 2 năm ngày công ty CEX (đơn vị chủ quản opensource-vn.com) chính thức đi vào hoạt động BQT opensource-vn.com xin chính thức phát động cuộc thi "80 ngày đêm cùng opensource-vn.com".

Để biết thêm về thể lệ cuộc thi và cơ cấu giải thưởng các bạn có thể xem chi tiết ở đây: http://opensource-vn.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=51.

Cái này là vì cộng đồng Open Source Việt Nam nha. Mong là Admin và các mod không cho là mình Spam.:boxing:

----------

